
When to Use Arrow Functions with React - jamesknelson
https://reactarmory.com/answers/when-to-use-arrow-functions
======
uwu
> However, if you’re using Babel (or create-react-app) to build your source,
> you have another option: setting arrow functions as class fields (or arrow
> function methods).

> This gives you the best of both worlds. You get the improved performance
> from only defining functions once, but you still get the simple method-like
> syntax.

i think this is wrong because class fields are evaluated in the constructor

i dislike the class fields proposal because it's confusing (as shown by the
article) and adds little value (can already use a constructor) and lets you
sprinkle the fields all over the class definition instead of having them in
one place (the constructor)

also, how it makes own properties instead of prototype properties which would
be consistent with how methods are already defined in the class body

only the static fields part of the proposal is good because it's useful
(there's no constructor for static fields) and behaves as expected (no "own
property vs prototype property" question to get wrong)

